# Anyone Here Hunt With a Bow?



## Jonathan Randall (Aug 7, 2006)

Anyone Here Hunt With a Bow? If so, what type of bow? What type of game? And how does bowhunting compare to hunting with firearms?


----------



## Makalakumu (Aug 7, 2006)

Jonathan Randall said:
			
		

> Anyone Here Hunt With a Bow? If so, what type of bow? What type of game? And how does bowhunting compare to hunting with firearms?


 
I've hunted with a recurve and an old compound Bear bow that I bought at an auction when I was a kid.  I've been shooting both weapons for years and this has brought me a familiarity with the weapons that directly translates into the efficiency needed for the hunt.  My usual targets are deer and the biggest difference is in how close you need to get to your prey.  This changes everything because the animal has a much greater chance to sense that you are there.  You have to be sneakier.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 7, 2006)

Definately you have to be sneaky!
I have bow hunted a long time ago and may
give it a go with a newer modern compound 
bow this fall.  You definately have to be
quiet and closer than with a firearm.
However, after that it is pretty much
the same skills that rule the day.

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 7, 2006)

Jonathan Randall said:
			
		

> Anyone Here Hunt With a Bow? If so, what type of bow? What type of game? And how does bowhunting compare to hunting with firearms?


 
The only thing I did with a bow was learn how to tie one and look like an idiot:erg: in my junior high picture.
Terry


----------



## Makalakumu (Aug 7, 2006)

One martial art that I found that really helped my shooting was tai chi.  Every movement in tai chi is slow and deliberate and the focus of control is on tiny muscle groups that move the body in minute, but important, ways.  Also, the rooted "bow" stance naturally flows right into a real bow stance.  And this, coupled with the slow and controlled breathing, allows for a smooth draw and release.


----------



## Bigshadow (Aug 7, 2006)

Jonathan Randall said:
			
		

> Anyone Here Hunt With a Bow? If so, what type of bow? What type of game? And how does bowhunting compare to hunting with firearms?


Yes, I do.  I use a compound bow, although I do like recurves for their simplicity.  I hunt deer and hog with a bow.  The way it differs is YA GOTTA GET CLOSE!   I have been on the ground and made 10 yard shots at deer with a bow (on designated public hunting property, not private ranches).


----------



## kagegakure (Jul 23, 2007)

I'm young but i hunt a with abow, pretty cool.  Harder than with a rifle so I like hunting with a bow, plus it makes me feel like I'm going to my native american roots.


----------



## Monadnock (Jul 23, 2007)

Jonathan Randall said:


> Anyone Here Hunt With a Bow? If so, what type of bow? What type of game? And how does bowhunting compare to hunting with firearms?


 
This'll be my first year. I picked up a Hoyt Vectrix but it's still pretty naked as far as parts. eBay is gonna help me out with that though. I got a Fuse 2 piece quiver already.

UPS is bringing my climber stand today. I have an uncle who's hunted for years that I'll be going out with for pointers.

I also took the NH Bow hunters Ed class (mandatory anyways). I'd start there if yer new.


----------



## Jdokan (Jul 23, 2007)

I hunted since '95 with a Hoyt HEAT...fast enough bow...I do prefer the bow to firearms due to there are less of us in the woods...Decreases the numbskulls that go buy a gun and think they're in Montana..I live about 30 miles north of Boston...Shotgun season is horrible...too many guys....I come up on people that  were leaning against a tree swillin' down nips..GREAT!!!!  Bow hunting takes discipline something most the other hunters don't want to invest in....Now I'm not talking about the pure hunters out there don't get your panties in an uproar...I'm talkin the slickers' that do just enough to get a gun and get into the woods......
Peace,


----------



## oobergooberkc (May 5, 2008)

I hunt with a 62" Bear longbow. The difference is that with a long bow (compounds not so much) you have to really practice and know your bow inside and out. Just like repping kata it slowly becomes second nature until the arrow egins to go just where you want it to. With a bow, depending on its poundage and type and your accuracy, usually you have to be within 20 yards of your intended target. Personally i see bow hunting much more rewarding however I no longer hunt from trees, it is too easy of a method. Stalking and tracking are greatly rewarding skills to developfor the stick-bow hunter as well.


----------



## Tsuki-Yomi (Aug 2, 2008)

> Anyone Here Hunt With a Bow? If so, what type of bow? What type of game? And how does bowhunting compare to hunting with firearms?


I use a Fred Bear Vapor.  Began with a Browning, then switched to Bear three years ago.  Very happy with it, but I will be purchasing a new model called the Illusion.  

I hunt Whitetail mostly, but I have hunted Wild Turkey, and was sucessful at 20 yards.  

How does it compare to firearm?  Well, we get out in the woods first here in Michigan.  Archery Deer Season begins October 1st, and Firearm Deer Season doesnt start until November 15th.  Bowhunting has its advantages and disadvantages, but I prefer it over gun any day of the week.  

Both are a challenge, but with bowhunting you need that animal close, and that is hard with the sense of smell these animals have.  Thank god for Scentlok!


----------



## tko4u (Sep 20, 2008)

I actually first learned to hunt with a bow, my friend still deer hunts with a bow


----------



## anubis4b (Sep 30, 2008)

This is my first year hunting with a bow.  I have a Martin Monster Buck Hunter.  It it currently set at 59 pounds, as I am recovering from shoulder surgery.  I'll probably have it up around the 70 pound limit by the end of the season.  I'm shooting a 3 inch group of 6 arrows at 20 yards.  I don't think it's too bad for just starting out.  I plan on having this bow for a couple of years and hand it down to my 13 year old son.  I'll probably replace it with either another Martin or a Mathews.  The season opens October 18 the day after I turn 40 (don't tell my kids, they think I'm turning 29 again).  I can't wait.  My 13 year old and I spent the day working on my tree stand getting it ready for the season.  Wife will be repairing the material from the roof, some ware form rubbing on the metal.  I wasn't able to get up to the stand this past spring due to my shoulder being messed up.  I couldn't climb.  But, there was nothing that couldn't be repaired.


----------



## LoneRider (Oct 4, 2008)

My father and uncles hunt with a compound bow (usually wild hogs or whitetail deer are most common quarry). I'm more of a rifleman myself.


----------



## Kajowaraku (Apr 12, 2009)

I have had my experiences with bowhunting too, even though it is quite difficult out here since it does come with an awful lot of red tape. My weapon of choice is a PSE Compound, cavalier arrowtips (some weird alloy with vanadiumsteel blades.

I used to hunt with a normal wooden barebow I cut myself in the way my father and grandfather taught me. While it sufficed for smaller fowl, it wasn't exactly up for boars, and that was what i wanted to try my hand at back than. 

Now I quit the hunting, mainly due to lack of time, but also because I no longer feel stalking and killing wildlife has anything new to teach me about myself. I still have my compound handy in my storeroom though. It still is a wonderful weapon.


----------



## Hudson69 (Apr 28, 2009)

It has been years (at least 19) but when I did I hunted mule deer in Utah.  I liked it because it was, for me, harder than hunting with a rifle.  No real rapid follow-up shots (for me anyway) and you had to get closer; I never used a tree stand, I would patrol/walk/stalk my usual hunting grounds.

Lots of fun but very different from hunting with a firearm (but that is fun too).


----------



## Indagator (May 30, 2011)

I do, and love it. Although many days bowhunting you tend to hate it too lol.

Used to hunt with a nice SKS carbine - Commy gun lol - or .303, but I've tended to find firearms jinx me for some reason when I hunt.
Switched to bow instead.
Gotta get a lot closer though. But if you can track alright, and move quietly enough, a bow is pretty effective for spot n stalk hunting.


----------

